# My Frankenstein



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

It needed a good lure to go with it so:


Now water hazards are a good thing!

Lol. Really I just wanted to try wrapping some guides to help decide if I really want to get into rod building and repairs. I found the guides and some other better ones in one of grandpa's old parts boxes. When trying to decide what I had to practice on I thought of the headless golf club shaft I use for swing practice and then things got out of hand. 

The reel seat is a no-name from a broken Walmart rod saved from the pier trash can, it was cut down to ultra light style and reemed out to fit farther up the shaft. The club head is from a different broken club, I drilled out the old shaft and used tip-top glue to attach it. Thread is some uber-cheap dollar store sowing kit cotton junk, "color protected" with cheap clear nail polish and finished with spar varnish. Wrapping station was a recycled Amazon shipping box and a book. 

It was fun, I definitely found out how much I had forgotten in the decades since watching grandpa build rods. Thank you Google for saving the day. I'm going start building my wrapping station this week, start ordering supplies and stripping the two rods that need new guides. At least I'll have something to do on the no fishing days and next season I will be more than ready for it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Be sure to holler "FORE" before you cast . . . LOL !


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

ez2cdave said:


> Be sure to holler "FORE" before you cast . . . LOL !


Lol


----------

